# My favorite easy knitting pattern



## Gaga Lyn (Feb 27, 2014)

Now that we've moved from Iowa to Houston, I don't need my warm scarves, but sometimes the weather is brisk on my morning walks. I decided I wanted to knit myself a lacy scarf, but I couldn't remember the exact pattern I had used a few years ago to make a cowl. I googled "lacy scarf pattern" and found it! It's the easiest pattern ever. Here it is for anyone who is interested:
CO 24 stitches or any multiple of 4.
Knit 2 rows.
Pattern row: K4 (YO, K2tog, K2) to end of row.
Repeat pattern row until length desired.
K one row and bind off.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I am knitting that pattern right now!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Sounds great! Thank you for sharing


----------



## feltit (Sep 27, 2012)

I’m knitting same pattern right now❤


----------



## runa fernanda (Oct 25, 2017)

This is just about my speed. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder, I like this pattern too, have made it a couple of times.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I have used this same pattern many times over the years. The end result is lovely and yet easy to knit.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

I've used this pattern and love it. Easy Peasy.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

What a nice pattern would you let me know what weight yarn you used ? Thank you for sharing this pattern- nanad


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you. That sounds easy to do. I don't like the lacy patterns that are intricate because I can't work on intricate patterns while watching TV. Thanks, again, for posting this.


----------



## Gaga Lyn (Feb 27, 2014)

For this scarf I'm using Hobby Lobby I Love This Yarn. It calls for #8 (5mm) knitting needles, but I'm using #10 (6mm) needles.


----------



## dotvt73 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I have it bookmarked for my next (or after I finish a scarf, a wrap, a hat--you get the picture!)


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes! I like this type of pattern - the same all the way through - especially when I take my knitting with me. I have lost more patterns from taking them with me and then somehow misplacing them and then been in a quandary to get a replacement pattern. Of course, this used to happen more when there were just paper patterns and nothing saved on the computer - still it got me into the habit that I still use today. 
Enjoy your scarf - that repeat makes a lovely pattern


----------



## NimueVaniva (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks! Added it to my little notebook. I need quick patterns for prayer shawls.


----------



## gsykim (May 12, 2019)

Does anyone have a picture? I’ve got some lovely wool with a REALLY long colour change. Do you think that would work with this pattern?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have done that one several times, but I prefer ssk to k2tog. Personal preference. Looks good either way.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely..thanks for sharing!


----------



## nanakerry (Jun 1, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have done that one several times, but I prefer ssk to k2tog. Personal preference. Looks good either way.


That looks great and I love your colours...will certainly keep this in mind for a project in the future


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nanakerry said:


> That looks great and I love your colours...will certainly keep this in mind for a project in the future


Thanks. That was one of those Ice Cream yarns. I have another big skein to decide what to do with. Most likely another wrap of a similar nature.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Definitely will try the pattern. Thanks


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Sounds like my level of knitting!????


----------



## GreatMary (Oct 14, 2015)

The pattern started with CO, then knit 2 rows. I think that I might end it with knit 2 rows (instead of knit 1 row), then BO. Just thinking....

And I really like that it is a 1 row pattern...GREAT for in front of TV.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gsykim said:


> Does anyone have a picture? I've got some lovely wool with a REALLY long colour change. Do you think that would work with this pattern?


Long colour change would be perfect. Adds some interest without taking away from the pattern.


----------



## quilter (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice pattern.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks for the pattern, I will use it.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

You may need that scarf in air conditioned buildings - typically cold in Texas- and theaters are freezing! Of course there is a lot of difference in climate - Houston to Dallas area.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I am going to try this out. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Starama11 (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you have a name for this pattern?


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you I can see this in a future project for me.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Nice and thanks. Is this knit in the round for a cowl?


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I am printing off the pattern now. Have never come across this before, and I like it. thanks


----------



## posa58 (May 5, 2017)

Here's the pattern on Ravelry. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-row-lace-scarf-2

Looks like a nice easy one for watching TV. Thanks!


----------



## a.ledge (Jun 28, 2018)

Please post a picture. It sounds beautiful.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I am printing off the pattern now. Have never come across this before, and I like it. thanks


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

What size needles did you use? I have a couple of balls in different colors


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

I've made that one too. I love it because it's easy AND very pretty!


----------



## Piperchar (Sep 16, 2014)

I just tried this pattern. I cast on only 16 stitches, using size 8 needles and worsted weight yarn. 24 stitches would have made the headband too wide. With 16 stitches, mine is 4” wide.


----------



## Jenny B (Sep 20, 2015)

Will give this a try. Thanks.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I'd like a picture too if possible. Thanks


----------



## Cgeerun (Dec 7, 2014)

Is this one done with the ssk ? I love this for a throw!!! Yours is perfect!!! I meant for this to go to run4fitness for the picture. Oops


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

I too, would rather ssk than Ktog!


----------



## Traveling (May 31, 2017)

Thanks much


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

Really like it! I love to knit but really enjoy the easier stuff. I’m just 80 miles from you near Brenham TX.


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

My stash thanks you!!! At least I won't get lost with what row I am on!!!!


----------



## gsykim (May 12, 2019)

darowil said:


> Long colour change would be perfect. Adds some interest without taking away from the pattern.


Thank you! I think this will be my next project!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

It is one of the simplest and very nice.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## knittergma (Aug 28, 2016)

I like this pattern, question. Do you think pattern could be worked flat? Thinking about a baby blanket for our 1st Great Grandbaby coming up.


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this... have seen it before, and now I have new ideas (scarf, cowl, lapghan, Baby blanket...)


----------



## nanbobs (Jun 29, 2017)

My "always have one in a bag" pattern!


----------



## playsbridge (Nov 18, 2011)

Do you only repeat what is in the brackets or the entire line? There is no star to show where the repeat is.

ALso, what weight yarn works best?

Thanks.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Sounds like a great easy pattern for when watching the tv with the family ...i like to have a main project that I work on when I'm by myself then need a easy project for the other times


----------



## nanakerry (Jun 1, 2011)

playsbridge said:


> Do you only repeat what is in the brackets or the entire line? There is no star to show where the repeat is.
> 
> ALso, what weight yarn works best?
> 
> Thanks.


These are on the instructions from Ravelry that posa58 posted above

K4, (YO, K2tog, K2) repeat between ( ) 5 times.

This pattern makes a beautiful reversible lace scarf that can be knitted in all kinds of different yarns. An opportunity to use that fingering weight wool, soft alpaca, perhaps some of your sock yarn, sport weight yarn or worsted weight, I've even used a fuzzy yarn (Pep) for this scarf.


----------



## playsbridge (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok. thank you.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

That sounds like my speed I hope I can find it again!
Thank you!


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Easy to memorise and good to use up the stash.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Cgeerun said:


> Is this one done with the ssk ? I love this for a throw!!! Yours is perfect!!! I meant for this to go to run4fitness for the picture. Oops


Yes, I used the ssk. A throw would be great. Mine had started out to be a scarf but ended up wide enough for a wrap. Works for me.

I have also make a couple of scarfs using this pattern. Works easily and looks good.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

playsbridge said:


> Do you only repeat what is in the brackets or the entire line? There is no star to show where the repeat is.
> 
> ALso, what weight yarn works best?
> 
> Thanks.


I have done it in lace weight, dk and worsted with needles to match the yarn. All look good.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pattern and all the hints. It will be an easy pattern for the lazy days of January!


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Duplicate


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Welcome to Texas!
I love that pattern. Quick and easy!


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

dunno if u got answer, it is in Ravelry as One Row Scarf!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Lace patterns are always great to do. I've done a similar pattern; K4 (For a border), *YO, K2 Tog. Repeat from *ending YO, k2tog, K3 (The K2Tog and K3 become the end border). Row 2 was knit each stitch. This kind of pattern is fairly simple to do and keeps you from becoming bored with it. It's also a reversible pattern.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I have done that one several times, but I prefer ssk to k2tog. Personal preference. Looks good either way.


This is very nice - so inviting to keep warm!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Irene P said:


> Lace patterns are always great to do. I've done a similar pattern; K4 (For a border), *YO, K2 Tog. Repeat from *ending YO, k2tog, K3 (The K2Tog and K3 become the end border). Row 2 was knit each stitch. This kind of pattern is fairly simple to do and keeps you from becoming bored with it. It's also a reversible pattern.


Ohhh, I have done this one also! Sometimes the easiest patterns look the best.


----------



## Gaga Lyn (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you, Irene P-- I think the one you posted is the one I was actually looking for. It's a little lacier than the one I found online and posted a few days ago. I like the one I posted, but it doesn't quite match the cowls I made years ago, and yours does match them. So now I have two awesome lacy patterns. Thank you!


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

I would NOT recommend this pattern for baby blankets. The beautiful 
Strip of lace that is made by this easy one row pattern can easily catch baby fingers and cause
Damage or even loss of fingers. 
Please use a more closed pattern. 
This pattern is perfect for scarves or
Even gloves or fingerless mitts. 
Just my personal opinion.


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

oh these are so nice ... it's always hard to believe when reading it that as you go along and it (lace) materializes, you feel like a magician!!! thanx


----------



## Gaga Lyn (Feb 27, 2014)

You're right, quiltwiz, about not using lacy patterns for baby blankets!


----------



## Vali's Granny (Jun 18, 2011)

This is my "go-to" scarf pattern. Very easy, but very pretty.


----------



## Vali's Granny (Jun 18, 2011)

This is my "go-to" scarf pattern. Very easy, but very pretty.


----------



## quilter (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. So happy to find this, and will knit it up when heading to DC.


----------



## Traveling (May 31, 2017)

Thanks, just what I needed.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank you for the easy lace pattern.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Rosalie May (Oct 3, 2014)

Gaga Lyn said:


> Now that we've moved from Iowa to Houston, I don't need my warm scarves, but sometimes the weather is brisk on my morning walks. I decided I wanted to knit myself a lacy scarf, but I couldn't remember the exact pattern I had used a few years ago to make a cowl. I googled "lacy scarf pattern" and found it! It's the easiest pattern ever. Here it is for anyone who is interested:
> CO 24 stitches or any multiple of 4.
> Knit 2 rows.
> Pattern row: K4 (YO, K2tog, K2) to end of row.
> ...


I am using that stitch for a baby blanket. It's baby yarn in light blue and white varigated. Coming out very nice. I am almost half way through.
Must admit it's getting a bit boring, but will keep at it nonetheless because it looks so nice.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

I may start this for a “project break”. I am working on a project that for some reason is just fighting me all the way even though it is the 7th time I have knit this item! I need something mindless to knit every now and again to get a bit of relief!


----------



## knittingmaven123 (Feb 6, 2019)

Thank you for sharing this easy lace scarf.
I would not knit a baby blanket with this pattern, because little fingers can get through the holes and get hurt.


----------



## suesimpson (Dec 9, 2017)

Thank you! I may try that.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice!! thanks for the link.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

gmomgil said:


> I'd like a picture too if possible. Thanks


Here is a picture of my work in progress.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Gaga Lyn said:


> Now that we've moved from Iowa to Houston, I don't need my warm scarves, but sometimes the weather is brisk on my morning walks. I decided I wanted to knit myself a lacy scarf, but I couldn't remember the exact pattern I had used a few years ago to make a cowl. I googled "lacy scarf pattern" and found it! It's the easiest pattern ever. Here it is for anyone who is interested:
> CO 24 stitches or any multiple of 4.
> Knit 2 rows.
> Pattern row: K4 (YO, K2tog, K2) to end of row.
> ...


Hi Gaga Lyn
I really like your pattern but when someone (your good self) say CO 24 sets or 'any multiple of 4' do you mean CO 24 or 28 or 32 or 36?
I appreciate your help!
Sue Hockey (Shockey)


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I am not Gaga Lyn but to answer your question, yes , just count by 4s. 16,20,24,32.36


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

mattie cat said:


> I am not Gaga Lyn but to answer your question, yes , just count by 4s. 16,20,24,32.36


Oh so mattie cat the std stitches are 224 so I can increase to 228, 232, 236 etc etc
Many many thx
Sue Hockey (shockey)


----------



## Gaga Lyn (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes, just CO multiples of 4 for that easy one-row pattern. I'm also trying to remember a more open two-row lacy scarf pattern I used to make.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Gaga Lyn said:


> Yes, just CO multiples of 4 for that easy one-row pattern. I'm also trying to remember a more open two-row lacy scarf pattern I used to make.


Many thanks he again!


----------

